# Friends mourn Guy D. Gordon



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Key DNR official commits suicide 
Co-workers, friends mourn Guy D. Gordon 

LELAND - Friends and colleagues remembered Guy D. Gordon, second in command of the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, as a knowledgeable leader with a sense of humor.
"He was up to speed on DNR issues and he had a fairly long run here," said Bob Garner, a Natural Resources Commission member from Cadillac. "We're obviously feeling a pretty big sense of loss."
Gordon, 50, DNR chief of staff, was found dead of a self-inflicted gunshot wound about 9:20 p.m. Sunday at Van's Beach in Leland, Leelanau County Undersheriff Scott Wooters said.	

http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/jan/23gord.htm


----------

